# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  Advice on Testosterone cream

## Gator212

Hello...this is my very first post here and would appreciate any knowledgeable input

here are my current stats

40
5'7
210 pds
21% body fat
Train 5 days a week mostly HIT and Boxing

At the first of this year I had a testosterone test and my labs came back abnormal. My score was a 217. On the report it said the range should be 300-800. My doctor had my prolactin levels tested and they were fine....I also had a MRI and no obstruction on my pituitary. She refused to prescribe any treatment for me and instead referred me to an endocrinologist. When I was contacted by them they said they couldn't see me for basically 90 days as they were booked up. I went out of my city and found a PCP with a background in metabolism who prescribed me a testosterone cream. The cream has 50mg test per pump. I was told to use 1 pump daily.

My question is this ...because of the run around i've been given i guess my confidence in my doctors has been shaken. Should I be using more/less? My goals are to just be able to stay active with my kids but also maintain my athletic lifestyle. I enjoy boxing as an amatuer and competing in grappling . Before the first of this year when I felt something was wrong I was 170ish pounds..12% body fat...and very active in training and competing.

----------


## kelkel

Welcome Gator. Do us a favor, copy and past this post into a thread in the actual HRT Forum. This section is more or less informational. You'll get some good responses there as well.

----------


## Gator212

ok i think i just did...thanks for the help

----------

